
Orbital, Sierra Nevada, SpaceX Win NASA Commercial Cargo Contracts - greglindahl
http://spacenews.com/orbital-sierra-nevada-spacex-win-nasa-commercial-cargo-contracts/
======
greglindahl
This is pretty exciting news -- Sierra Nevada's "Dream Chaser" cargo version
lands on a runway, and may lead to a future human-carrying version. Until now
it looked like Sierra Nevada had no customers.

Orbital and SpaceX are incumbents for the previous contract.

